# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Dr Nigam's rebutt to critics

## veca

These are my point to point reply to the critics..
1)Some one said , i am not even a doctor,attached is the copy of my bachelor of medicine and bachelor of surgery certificate.Dr Arvind holds the same degree.
 I have many more qualifications and registrations including Masters in Biotech.
Rather than calling me fraud, those who alleged the same are actually biased and should be called frauds,including my ex employee who alleged the same,
after the investigation she will be sued for defamation and the publication will submit an apology shortly.
She watches all these posts and must be feeling happy to create doubts in your mind.

2)Some critics are so thin skin,they believe any story or allegation against me as truth ...i am doing 100 transplant out of approx.175 transplants performed in Mumbai.The clinics of leading surgeons in Mumbai are affected by this.
Didi says that she cannot hear any positive comment from the fellow colleagues in Mumbai except those surgeons who are my friends , why will some one else speak good about a fellow competitor.
Didi, says she spoke to Dr Bhatti and i also spoke to Dr Bhatti after that and may meet him in a month during my visit to Chandigarh.
Didi, if you want,i can invite dr arvind or dr bhatti to have a look at my doubling and hm work...i have no ego issues...
I discussed my work briefly with him...didi's, remarks should be termed as hearsay evidence and she is basing her talks with my competitors to call me a fraud...
I have started advertising across India in various cities like Delhi,Chennai,Chandigarh,Pune,Kolkatta,Bangalore,H  yderabad,Ahmedabad..you will see more and more competitors speaking against me..as I take the market share with innovative doubling, hm and 3d dp cultures.
The leading surgeon of Mumbai who use to do 30 transplants(fut) a month are doing only 4-5 a month and have rented his portion of clinic to another doctor for other cosmetic surgeries.
Haven't you heard the same when Artas Robot comes to a city..how other surgeons speak up against it...or when Gho claims doubling...even after 10years ,no surgeon believes what he does.
Who believed Dr Woods for years when he introduced FUE 10/12 years back..even today FUT surgeons do not do FUE..and consider FUT as the gold standard.
3)Arashi says i am a cheater, as I marked Tom's donor incorrecty, she purposely did not mention that those markings were approximate and i have mentioned that I want some one independently to mark the same.
Arashi, says, I shaved the donor more after I took pics of TOM,
Arashi fails to understand that Tom wanted minimal shaving and it was not me but he who decided how much to shave his donor and when we needed more grafts , we had to shave again later.
And hence Arashi calls me scamster.
Arashi says I am scamster because Tom's case cannot be monitored and I did this intentionally...Tom is your fellow member..this question should be asked to Tom..and he should be requested to shave his donor at the same place when he comes back in September 1st week. How can I force him to shave ?
4) 5 forum members have come to me..
a) OBI, he is in touch with me..as of know he is yet to see significant result, HM may or may not work on him,,,he is a case of diffuse hair loss all across including donor and sides,he has not been on any medications, may start finasteride after my recommendation.

b) NSN is also in touch with me,he last told me a month ago that he can see approx. 50% recipient regrowth..and since he was a case of in-vivo doubling..i have no doubt like his birth mark donor(where he had 90% donor regen) he will have similar donor regen all over his donor..he will send his photos to me ,after he buys a new camera, his vIdeo-micro camera is also not working.

c) Wesley has promised to shave his donor..in coming months and post his pics..his case has already shown excellent healing..and time will confirm his donor, recipient regrowth and will also prove scarless procedure..

d)Tom donor shows no scar, hence scarless procedure will be proven in September , when hopefully he shaves his donor in the same way as we shave at his first visit...
His recipient can be easily observed...and we will analyze his donor regen when he visits my clinic on 2nd September with Dr Mwamba and his team.

d) Boldy has already posted his case on the other forum, this new technique is called DE-NOVO DONOR REGEN,
where in we removed almost all of the follicle like FUE and left only some tissue with stemcells at the donor..and applied growth factors, dp cells ,progenitor stemcells....we can follow his case in the other forum..or whenever he post on this forum.

Boldy's case also shows my new technique of incisionless , injection implants with no blood or mark at the recipient...his recipient is clearly visible with growing hair...and no one find out that he even did a transplant with good healing...if he is ready to shave his donor ..we can see the donor regen , when he comes back in late September or October.
These are the five forum members details of case study...my responsibility gets over after treating them..now it is the responsibility of the members to post their follow-up pics and experience...and Arashi says like some one else that I pay them not to speak against me....this is laughable, biased and seems some people love watching others fall..and they can't believe that cure is possible..this  member (uk bald guy)..is a fraudster himself or represents jealous competitor when he says,his friend told him , I pay people not to speak against me...
Yes, you all sitting far away and need solid photographic proof, when I was asked by gc to do a patch test, I did 15 graft patch test with in-vitro doubling and proved my regen of donor and recipient with regen...after the analysis is positive...Arashi says i do not believe since the patient is your staff ...
I said i will do the doubling patch test on anyone you all will decide....who is ready to have his scalp tatooed and ready to shave and provide follow up pics...the ball is in your court to get proof not mine...as any patient result i will post from Mumbai..you will not believe the same...
Except the mistake done by my web guy in November/December...we have not committed any mistake..yes we have not always provided good quality photos...that does not mean that we have not provided any good comparative photo.

I was about to post my 1st 3d spheroid dermal papilla pic..but will not do the same as of now...

1) I have already proven without any doubt.the scarless FUE...1st time in the industry(except what Acell healing have shown) .The 15 graft patch test with use of a wide punch of 0.9 mm and 1mm...shows no FUE white dot mark even after 4 months.Tom's donor shows no white dot mark with invitro doubking,wherein .9mm punch was used to extract grafts.
NSN's birth mark donor scalp showed no mark with excellent healing in 1month.
Can confirm the same with Wesleys donor healing and scarless procedure..when you are waiting for pilofocus for getting you the scarless procedure.

2) In-vitro, in-vivo, de novo doubling ..will be believed only when we do a patch test on a forum member..as you won't believe any patient result from my clinic to be genuine...
It's been 13 years of hst when they first announced about their doubling,i was not there even in the ht industry.
In 10 plus years , first ever patch test was done by hst after i did my patch test,which was not conclusive according to the members themselves.
Though hst is at amsterdum from where many members belong to and could have have had conclusive evidence by know,there is still debate between fut/.fue/.robotic fue...some favour it some oppose it...

3) I have posted few results of pure HM injections...it is upto you to believe them or not...or you will have to wait for some one you know who undergoes HM/DP culture injections....in the meantime ,I continue my work and take care of my patients...

I have already invited any doctor or patient..to scrutinize my doubling and HM/3d dp injection results..
the ball is in your court not mine...drmwamba will be coming in first week of september with his team and tom.

I have posted two cases of nw5 and nw6 where photographic evidence should not be an issue..as the result would be obvious in coming months.

4)You criticize me for having allowed  Boldy to help me..I find no harm in the same..I speak to top researchers like Gerd, Jahoda,Stenn,Michael,Rajesh and many others...Boldy saved my time by finding the relevant published work which i needed....I have also spoke to Dr Thurat who did dermaroller study with minox..she and I will met shortly as she is from Mumbai.
You do not believe any result without solid proof....you need to also say some one is fraud with similar solid proof...or you will yourself be called unscientific and prejudiced opinion maker...
In jan 2013..you wanted to check pout with first hand information from forum members,nsn,obi,tom,wesley and boldy wrote that they saw my lab, my fully booked clinic with 10 beds for transplants, met few patients who got hm and doubling results, spoke to them,saw my certificates and credentials,met me in person....they all gave first hand positive feedback..still you want to call me fraudster, scamster, liar,cheater,intentional photo manipulator etc..it's your choice..I will keep working  and reach my goal..your word's have hurt me but cannot stop me for working to find a cure...if you do not want me to post at this forum..I will not..I was here only for you all...I will post in the other forum...where they atleast do not call me with these names...
You have not spared Aderans. Histogen, Replicell....how can I be not treated worse than them...
Kindly have a look at what i have posted in last 8months...photos may not be the best...but have tried to show you,whatever i had...no proof is possible withou the patient ready to shave ,have tattooes or semipermanent markers and is available to take pics on regular basis..and ofcourse you will not believe any patient analysis from mumbai...

----------


## hellouser

Long posts like this wouldn't be at all necessary if we just had simple and solid documentary photos. Such an easy aspect of the whole treatment, its mind numbing why its been taking so long for proper photos to emerge.

----------


## lilpauly

I'm getting a procedure with dr n , people need to stop with false rumors its terrible people say such hurtful things , competitors are trying to destroy him. Same thing happened to Kane years ago people start spreading lies and people believe them.

----------


## garethbale

Veca

Can you please encourage Dr Nigam to come back to this forum. He shouldn't be getting so offended by criticism on here. It isn't personal, it is only because people want proper documentation which has not yet been provided.  I am still eager to see results.


This forum is a much more interesting place when he is on it.

----------


## greatjob!

The issue I see with Nigam is he makes promises, like I will post pictures tomorrow, the pictures don't get posted, and then he says I will post pictures shortly and they never are posted.

or, the publication will be posting an apology in two days turns into the publication will post an apology shortly. 

His time frames continually change from concrete absolutes like "tomorrow", to very vague such as "shortly". I myself have used this tactic at work before, and it's always when I'm bullshitting and trying to buy time.

I personally think Nigam is genuine with his research, what I think is disingenuous about him are his bold promises and claims. I think he is working on what he says he is, but he is no where near as far along as he claims.

Dr. Nigam, IMO, is a classic case of fake it til you make it.

P.s. - didi are you a women? Dr. Nigam refers to you as a "she"

----------


## veca

> Veca
> 
> Can you please encourage Dr Nigam to come back to this forum. He shouldn't be getting so offended by criticism on here. It isn't personal, it is only because people want proper documentation which has not yet been provided.  I am still eager to see results.
> 
> 
> This forum is a much more interesting place when he is on it.


 Sorry about that. I have a feeling that he wants to distance himself a little. And I think he's right. I agree with constructive criticism, as well as photographs of poor quality. But it is not correct to call him a fraud and just give up on him. You are asked to do a procedure on the forum members, and here we have three cases. I think we made a nonsense that we drove him away from the forum.

----------


## lilpauly

> Sorry about that. I have a feeling that he wants to distance himself a little. And I think he's right. I agree with constructive criticism, as well as photographs of poor quality. But it is not correct to call him a fraud and just give up on him. You are asked to do a procedure on the forum members, and here we have three cases. I think we made a nonsense that we drove him away from the forum.


 What a shame , maybe boldy , science or Jonson  can talk to him ,

----------


## walrus

> You do not believe any result without solid proof....you need to also say some one is fraud with similar solid proof...or you will yourself be called unscientific and prejudiced opinion maker...


 All he has to do is publish results in a peer reviewed scientific journal, not post on an online forum to try and persuade us.

----------


## veca

> The issue I see with Nigam is he makes promises, like I will post pictures tomorrow, the pictures don't get posted, and then he says I will post pictures shortly and they never are posted.
> 
> or, the publication will be posting an apology in two days turns into the publication will post an apology shortly. 
> 
> His time frames continually change from concrete absolutes like "tomorrow", to very vague such as "shortly". I myself have used this tactic at work before, and it's always when I'm bullshitting and trying to buy time.
> 
> I personally think Nigam is genuine with his research, what I think is disingenuous about him are his bold promises and claims. I think he is working on what he says he is, but he is no where near as far along as he claims.
> 
> Dr. Nigam, IMO, is a classic case of fake it til you make it.
> ...


 I agree with you, when he says that he will set up a photo tonight, all members of the Forum that night, sitting and waiting for his post. And if he does not do it, all of us are disappointed. I fully agree that he needs to change that. But we can not be so dishonest and say that Tom and boldy are irregular cases, and that they are not evidence of the success of his methods.

----------


## lilpauly

> I agree with you, when he says that he will set up a photo tonight, all members of the Forum that night, sitting and waiting for his post. And if he does not do it, all of us are disappointed. I fully agree that he needs to change that. But we can not be so dishonest and say that Tom and boldy are irregular cases, and that they are not evidence of the success of his methods.


 Boldy results are good thus far

----------


## veca

> By your logic then scams and snake oil would not exist. And also there are a lot of posts by dissatisfied patients of Dr. Nigam, yeahyeahyeah posted a bunch of them on the other thread


 These products are on the market for 100 years. Claim to have a "cure" is a serious thing that can ruin your career. If he does not prove it, can say goodbye to his career, he puts his clinic, his job and career in a big risk ... taht is why I trust him...

----------


## greatjob!

> These products are on the market for 100 years. Claim to have a "cure" is a serious thing that can ruin your career. If he does not prove it, can say goodbye to his career, he puts his clinic, his job and career in a big risk ... taht is why I trust him...


 There are thousands of hack job butcher doctors that have ruined people's lives and continue to practice for decades and make tons of money. I hope Nigam is the real deal, but your logic is flawed and naive. 

There is literally not one single good reason why Dr. Nigam doesn't have mountains of photographic evidence to back up his claims, at the very least he should have hundreds of photos from when he was performing traditional hair transplants. If he is for real he made a huge mistake coming on the forums before he was ready and had all of his ducks in a row. I mean come on, if I came on the forum said I was a doctor I was curing baldness and the only proof I had was obviously doctored photographs I would be laughed off the board, so why should it be any different for Dr. Nigam?

----------


## veca

We'll see ... we waited a few more months ... if he proves himself, by the end of the year ... then you can considered him fraud

----------


## Arashi

> if he proves himself, by the end of the year ...


 He can't. All of the cases that we've currently seen are not analyzable. Well I haven't seen Boldy photo's, since he hasn't posted them here, but I don't think his case is different from Tom's or Wesley's. So even if Nigams would start a new case tomorrow, that would mean that it wouldn't be at least till 2014 till we can see some results. And by 2014 he'll say he has a new technology so nobody is interested in the old cases anymore (like nobody really seemed to care here that OBI's HM case failed, cause well, we've got 3D HM now). This has been going on for a year and will go on like this. Till people stop visiting his clinic, by then he'll just sell or close it. I guess that what he's done with his weight clinic. He'll then start a new venture.

----------


## gc83uk

> We'll see ... we waited a few more months ... if he proves himself, by the end of the year ... then you can considered him fraud


 How exactly is he going to do this?

It takes at a good few months to prove a case from pre op photos to seeing regrowth.  We're practically in September!  Boldy from what I understand had another procedure (not doubling), so that only leaves Tom who we can analyse.

The pre-op photos of Toms case imho aren't good enough.  They were so bad that even Nigams team couldn't locate the same area on the follow-up set of photos, which he admitted he analysed the wrong area. Tough task!

Also please stop with the it's because he's Indian that he gets a hard time stuff.  That just pisses people off into making them sound racist.  Nobody cares where he is from.  He can be from the moon for all I care.

As Arashi said, we need a slick NW6 / NW7 to prove it beyond doubt. It's not up to Arashi to find one and fly him to India!  Dr Nigam should easily be able to find a suitable candidate.  

Seeing as your talking with Dr Nigam regularly, why don't you ask him why he hasn't ever operated on a NW7 or if perhaps he can consider finding a NW7 candidate?  This is all we are asking for.

----------


## Arashi

Hey Gaz ! Check out the Gho section  :Wink:

----------


## LMS

I honestly still have a lot of hope in Nigams, and the fact that Boldy was impressed by Nigams and his clinic only adds to my faith haha

Honestly I think we'll know whats up thanks to Tom/Wesley/Boldy... even if we don't get conclusive evidence

----------


## Arashi

> Honestly I think we'll know whats up thanks to Tom/Wesley/Boldy... even if we don't get conclusive evidence


 How ? I got 1600 HST grafts at HASCI and really, I don't have any idea if I had regrowth or not. Without good photo's it's just impossible to tell. 

BTW, Wesley's case is not only impossible to analyse because they didn't shave recipient, he's also experimenting with pretty much every med there is and since today he's starting to experiment with growth factors (with dermarolling). So even if we'd have good photo's, his case would be quite unreliable as proof of Nigam's procedure.

----------


## Arashi

This is what Wesley's currently on:

- minox 5&#37; kirkland 
- ru58841
- cb
- ahkcu
- redken scalp relief
- alpecin c1 cafeine
- dutasteride (avodart) 
- kelp & visolie caps
- msm 5000mg / biotine / silicium
- 1x day 5min electrical acupuncture
- 3x week laserhelmet 200 diodes 900mw

And since today also on growthfactors + dermarolling. I admire this guy for doing all this, but really, as a test it's totally unsuitable, even if we'd have good photo's (which we have not).

----------


## thechamp

These Dr nigam results look good http://www.**********************.co...r-nigam.htmlet

----------


## lilpauly

I can't open the link

----------


## Californication

> I can't open the link


 Baldtruth has some weird hangup with links. 

Put the link into your browser and when the screen comes up (I'm using Google Chrome) of "oops, can't find the website", hit the search button, and click the top link, it will take you to the page.

----------


## thechamp

I just googled dr nigam results I'm impressed

----------


## Californication

Anyone over at hairrestoration know of that krishonkrush fella who was going to get HM with Nigams it appears after seeing the result?

----------


## didi

> This is what Wesley's currently on:
> 
> - minox 5&#37; kirkland 
> - ru58841
> - cb
> - ahkcu
> - redken scalp relief
> - alpecin c1 cafeine
> - dutasteride (avodart) 
> ...


 
wtf, This case is useless..and somebody said nigams team couldn't locate the same area on Boldys scalp...read useless..

Only Tom...but people say its impossible to analyse his case..


I suggested to nigam to advertise in Mumbai papers n get 5 slick nw6/7s and offer them free treatment+1000 bucks on top+give them 15 000+ grafts and end of story. Why is that so hard to do dr nigam? 

Instead he photoshops pics, shows us different area of scalp, patients disappear giving us lame excuse, changing to new protocol/technique on a weekly basis....he got absolutely nothing so far

apparently he stoped offering normal ht back in may and replaced it with doubling..

----------


## Californication

From hairrestoration network (thechamps' link and veca's opening post): "I will publish my results, probably this year end..."

One way or another guys, we will know whether Nigam is legitimate, yes we are waiting longer than we would like, but the results will be there at some point or another. If the situation is the same this time next year, then no one will trust Nigam.

If there is at least some more proof, documentation, publication, then this is a game changer.

----------


## Boldy

> This is what Wesley's currently on:
> 
> - minox 5&#37; kirkland 
> - ru58841
> - cb
> - ahkcu
> - redken scalp relief
> - alpecin c1 cafeine
> - dutasteride (avodart) 
> ...


 

this regime is from 3 years back ahars!,


he is currently currently only on RU, and duta + minox for at least 1 year unchanged regieme, which he used before the ht. he seem to add only gfs.


so only changes here after the transplant = gfs. 1 extra variable.

----------


## Arashi

> this regime is from 3 years back ahars!,
> 
> 
> he is currently currently only on RU, and duta + minox for at least 1 year unchanged regieme, which he used before the ht. he seem to add only gfs.
> 
> 
> so only changes here after the transplant = gfs. 1 extra variable.


 So RU, DUT, minox and now growthfactors + dermapunching. You'd agree that this invalidates the whole case, right ?

But regardless, his case was useless as it is already, because nothing was shaved and it's impossible to track where Nigams implanted grafts.

----------


## thechamp

If dr nigam can transplant a Norwood 6 or 7 back to life I will stop taking fin because of sides,  and fly to India !!

----------


## Boldy

> So RU, DUT, minox and now growthfactors + dermapunching. You'd agree that this invalidates the whole case, right ?
> 
> But regardless, his case was useless as it is already, because nothing was shaved and it's impossible to track where Nigams implanted grafts.


 useless, for you maybe, but not for wesley bro. wesley wants the best results, and he is doing everything he can to get those. His goal is more density, and get max results.


for people in his same situation, who do take dut and ru for years and use gfs, they can see how his case turns out, and maybe mimic it. Nothing is useless or thrown away.


I hope for Wesley, that he reaches his goal, more density.

----------


## mari0s

> useless, for you maybe, but not for wesley bro. wesley wants the best results, and he is doing everything he can to get those. His goal is more density, and get max results.


 besides, a vast majority takes fin before and after conventional HT to avoid shock loss and maximize regrowth, that don't invalidate their case more than this

----------


## Arashi

> besides, a vast majority takes fin before and after conventional HT to avoid shock loss and maximize regrowth, that don't invalidate their case more than this


 Oh come on !! Pretty much nobody takes growth factors. That sole fact invalidates the whole case. You seemed to make quite a few good remarks in the past but this one is pretty stupid. Sorry. And it's not just the fact that he's taking all the meds on earth. Much more important is that we just can't monitor anyhthing at all cause nothing was shaved. How are you going to see if there's regrowth. Judge with the naked eye, looking at one after photo ? I went to Gho 9 months ago and I have no idea if I had regrowth. Without good photo's it's just impossible to tell.

----------


## Arashi

> useless, for you maybe, but not for wesley bro. wesley wants the best results, and he is doing everything he can to get those. His goal is more density, and get max results.
> 
> 
> for people in his same situation, who do take dut and ru for years and use gfs, they can see how his case turns out, and maybe mimic it. Nothing is useless or thrown away.
> 
> 
> I hope for Wesley, that he reaches his goal, more density.


 Of course it's great for Wesley. Well if it works as Nigam's stated (which I highly doubt). But I was talking from the perspective of forum visitors who want to judge effectiveness of Nigam's procedure.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I dont think anyone cares if Dr Nigam leaves the forum (I dont).
> 
> Maybe if he had something of interest then we would.
> 
> But its been a year and we've had nothing/no positive evidence that his procedure is working.


 It's been a year? Really? A year is nothing in science.

Can't expect one doctor to cure MPB, a disease that has been around for 100s of thousands of years, in one year.

----------


## Arashi

> It's been a year? Really? A year is nothing in science.
> 
> Can't expect one doctor to cure MPB, a disease that has been around for 100s of thousands of years, in one year.


 This remark makes no sense. He's been doing donor doubling and HM for almost a year now. He treats hundreds of patients. Yet can't show us 1 single reliable case.

----------


## bananana

> This remark makes no sense. He's been doing donor doubling and HM for almost a year now. He treats hundreds of patients. Yet can't show us 1 single reliable case.


 There are elaborate cases on hairsite, and it takes almost a year to see the full development. Please stop bashing and have some patience.

----------


## Arashi

> There are elaborate cases on hairsite, and it takes almost a year to see the full development. Please stop bashing and have some patience.


 Within 2 months you should see regrowth and within 5 months you'd see about 65&#37; of the grafts. Within 7 months you'd be around 85%. There's not a single trustworthy case anywhere from Nigams. I'm not bashing, just telling the truth. In fact, if everybody would act like you, do you think Nigams would ever change ? We need to demand REAL results, not shady & manipulated pictures. If you guys find that ok, Nigams will NEVER change. Nigams needs to do this on a slick bald NW7 NOW !

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> There are elaborate cases on hairsite, and it takes almost a year to see the full development. Please stop bashing and have some patience.


 Nigam said it best when he said they bash Aderans, Histogen, Replicel so of course, how are they going to treat him any better.

Just to throw this out there, I do not follow Dr. Nigam's work, i'm not interested in the future, i'm interested in treatments we have now. But the way these members on this site are so impatient and disrespectful, immature, and whiny, how can you take their side?

Go outside for 10 minutes. Like Spencer said, get off the forums for a while, when we get a big breakthrough/cure, you'll hear about it in the news. You guys are unhealthily frustrated with this site.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Within 2 months you should see regrowth and within 5 months you'd see about 65% of the grafts. Within 7 months you'd be around 85%. There's not a single trustworthy case anywhere from Nigams. I'm not bashing, just telling the truth. In fact, if everybody would act like you, do you think Nigams would ever change ? We need to demand REAL results, not shady & manipulated pictures. If you guys find that ok, Nigams will NEVER change. Nigams needs to do this on a slick bald NW7 NOW !


 Weren't you being offered a free procedure just a few pages ago? Why don't you take up the offer? Fly over there and see the results first hand, much better than pictures, and much better than whining here 24/7.

----------


## Arashi

> Weren't you being offered a free procedure just a few pages ago? Why don't you take up the offer? Fly over there and see the results first hand, much better than pictures, and much better than whining here 24/7.


 No I wasn't offered a free procedure and I wouldn't take it if he did. If they do 2500 grafts and nothing grows, as happened in some of his patients, you've killed 2500 grafts. You obviously haven't followed much of Dr Nigams, as you admitted in your previous post, otherwise you wouldn't respond like this.

----------


## lilpauly

I think I'm getting procedure very soon,within 3 months , I'm so hurt by all the negative people,

----------


## hellouser

> I think I'm getting procedure very soon,within 3 months , I'm so hurt by all the negative people,


 Wait for Dr. Wesley's pilofocus to be known, as well as the meetup between Dr. Mwamba and Dr. Nigam. Once those factors are settled, we'll have a clear picture of what kind of surgical hair restoration we should go with.

----------


## Arashi

> Wait for Dr. Wesley's pilofocus to be known, as well as the meetup between Dr. Mwamba and Dr. Nigam. Once those factors are settled, we'll have a clear picture of what kind of surgical hair restoration we should go with.


 I'd say, let's wait till Dr Nigams shows us doubling on a slick bald NW7.

----------


## clandestine

What happened to Tom's case? Honestly, that was supposed to be the proof.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> No I wasn't offered a free procedure and I wouldn't take it if he did. If they do 2500 grafts and nothing grows, as happened in some of his patients, you've killed 2500 grafts. You obviously haven't followed much of Dr Nigams, as you admitted in your previous post, otherwise you wouldn't respond like this.


 I know what Dr Nigam's does and have read and seen all of the posts/pictures that people are making a commotion about. When I say I don't follow Dr Nigam, I mean I don't stalk him and his every move. If you didn't realize, when a big thread is made on this forum, it stays up for like 5 billion years, they are hard to miss. I've been here for almost 4 years, so i've gotten to read basically every big thread that has been made during that span.

When I see a scammer, something i'm not convinced about, or believe in, I ignore it. Like these L'oreal threads and these "natural" pills and all that crap that I ignore, and despise. Apparently you think Nigam is a fake, so just move on and leave him alone. Me personally, i'm not convinced of what he's doing, but I won't sit here crying about it. If he's going to prove him self worthy, then he's going to prove himself worthy. If he's a fake, the truth will come out eventually. But a lot of people here are labeling him before concrete results are even in.

----------


## hellouser

> I'd say, let's wait till Dr Nigams shows us doubling on a slick bald NW7.


 No thanks. He's had a year and hasn't shown shit.

----------


## Arashi

> I know what Dr Nigam's does and have read and seen all of the posts/pictures that people are making a commotion about. When I say I don't follow Dr Nigam, I mean I don't stalk him and his every move. If you didn't realize, when a big thread is made on this forum, it stays up for like 5 billion years, they are hard to miss. I've been here for almost 4 years, so i've gotten to read basically every big thread that has been made during that span.
> 
> When I see a scammer, something i'm not convinced about, or believe in, I ignore it. Like these L'oreal threads and these "natural" pills and all that crap that I ignore, and despise. Apparently you think Nigam is a fake, so just move on and leave him alone. Me personally, i'm not convinced of what he's doing, but I won't sit here crying about it. If he's going to prove him self worthy, then he's going to prove himself worthy. If he's a fake, the truth will come out eventually. But a lot of people here are labeling him before concrete results are even in.


 Nigams is doing a very interesting experiment. He's trying to repeat what Jahoda did (Jahoda managed to grow hair on human skin transplanted onto a mouse). However the thing is if it fails, he's AGAIN going to manufacture/manipulate results to show 'success'. That's the thing. We need to demand REAL proof. As long as guys like you keep saying it's all ok, he won't change and in 6 months we'll still know nothing. Nigams needs to understand that we won't settle for anything less than REAL proof. That's all. You call it 'crying', but if you're just ok with the way he's been doing things uptill now, he'll never change and we'll still know sh*t in 2014 this time of year.

He either needs to proof himself or go away and stop giving people false hope.




> No thanks. He's had a year and hasn't shown shit.


 At least you understand. Thanks.

----------


## Arashi

I'm trading stock myself professionally. One time one of my collegues came in and told me he had found a nice opportunity. It was a chinese company trading on US markets (a lot of those were scams). This company was delisted from the NASDAQ market cause it failed to comply to financial regulations and it was trading at about $0.10. They just had issued a press release that they were soon going to comply again with all regulations. My collegue said, this thing will go up big time if they comply again and get their NASDAQ listing back. I said, sure, but IF you were a fraud, wouldn't you do the same thing, issue a press release and tell everybody you'd get your listing back ? 

Just to let you know, the company never even tried to get their listing back.

Same thing with Nigams. IF he were a fraud, wouldn't he do the same thing as he did here ? There are thousands of way to manipulate such a 15 patch test on a guy who's working for him. So a test like this means really nothing.

What Nigams needs to do is get a slick bald NW7 and give him 15k graft. Shoot a video of the guy holding today's newspaper (so we know the initial situation is really slick bald) and that's it !! Really easy to setup. No way to cheat, 100&#37; real proof. Nigams also knows this is the only way to proof us it works. Yet even after 1 year, he still hasn't done this. Tell me, why is that you think ?

----------


## bananana

> I'm trading stock myself professionally. One time one of my collegues came in and told me he had found a nice opportunity. It was a chinese company trading on US markets (a lot of those were scams). This company was delisted from the NASDAQ market cause it failed to comply to financial regulations and it was trading at about $0.10. They just had issued a press release that they were soon going to comply again with all regulations. My collegue said, this thing will go up big time if they comply again and get their NASDAQ listing back. I said, sure, but IF you were a fraud, wouldn't you do the same thing, issue a press release and tell everybody you'd get your listing back ? 
> 
> Just to let you know, the company never even tried to get their listing back.
> 
> Same thing with Nigams. IF he were a fraud, wouldn't he do the same thing as he did here ? There are thousands of way to manipulate such a 15 patch test on a guy who's working for him. So a test like this means really nothing.
> 
> What Nigams needs to do is get a slick bald NW7 and give him 15k graft. Shoot a video of the guy holding today's newspaper (so we know the initial situation is really slick bald) and that's it !! Really easy to setup. No way to cheat, 100&#37; real proof. Nigams also knows this is the only way to proof us it works. Yet even after 1 year, he still hasn't done this. Tell me, why is that you think ?


 ok, I understand your point.
(btw. what do you think about apple? will it rise?  :Smile:  )

Arashi - if I'm not mistaken, Nigam said he accepts any challenge and he welcomed a NW6 or 7 guy there. I dont know what happened with that.. But "curing" a NW6 also takes time, I believe boldy and tom will shed some light here soon.

----------

